# ink on jeans



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

So cross!  

Just went to the post office and someone had broken the 'pen on a string' thing and I've now got biro ink on my jeans.

Does anyone know how to get it off? Tried and tested, successful methods only  

Thank you!

B x


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

I swear by 'stain devils' - gets anything off!


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

are those the ones with a particular number / code for different stains? 

(and the ones where the shop never has the right coded / numbered one for the stain you managed to get    )


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

Yes, probably, although i've got a blue one (whatever that is) that is so old that the label has virtually worn off, and i use it for everything!!!!


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

If it doesnt come out take them back to the post office and ask for  the money for your jeans. If you dont have the reciept for them stillthey should ask you to go buy another pair to replace them then take the receipt in and they should give you the money for them.

Ive had to do this many times in the past for customers

Nikki xx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Stain devils have got ink off for me they do specific ones for different stains so def recommend them hun


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

I agree if the stain doesn't come out take them back to the post office.  I was in Tesco with my Ma earlier this year and a box of plug in refills was leaking so when I picked it up ( not knowing), it went all down the front of a brand new top.  I went straight to the counter and they said if it didn't come out then they would replace it.  Luckily it did come straight out - I just washed it on a 30 degree wash so the stain wouldn't be heated and stay xxx


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

Thanks guys, I'll try a stain







first and see if that works.

I can't take them in to the PO - it's a tiny village one and the lady that runs it is kind of a friend so v v v awkward 

Just to add insult to injury I now have baby rice, sick and milk on the jeans (and the cardi and the t-shirt) - I stink and the jeans need incinerating


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Just bung stain remover all over it all and you will be fine  

Cat x


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

Why don't you try Vanish Oxy action.  I soaked my dd white jeans which were heavily grass stained and it had come out overnight, finished it off with in wash dose of vanish too.  Its supposed to work for everything.  Jeans were like new.  

Good luck


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Yeah I use that too but not as good as the stain devils on ink/tar etc..


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

I usually chuck a scoop ful in to the washing if something is stained as well as the stain devil, for good measure!!


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

Stain devil didn't work  

Will try stain devil (but leave it on for a while first) and some of that pink stuff (vanish I think it is) next!


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

I put loads on and leave it for a while and then  rub liquid soap in too even simple old fairy liquid is good for a lot of stuff with a gentle scrubbing brush. 

Cat x


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

Ooh that's disappointing hun 

i agree about trying to scrub it first too - it might help encourage it out!


----------

